# Albstadt Bike Marathon/ Anmeldung hat begonnen!!!



## bersti (15. Januar 2006)

... an alle Zuspätkommer der letzten Jahre: Die Anmeldung des Albstadtbikemarathons hat vorgestern begonnen.
Also, lieber gleich anmelden, als später wieder heulend nach Startplätzen zu posten  

http://www.albstadtbikemarathon.de/anmeldung.html?nocache=0.152209234423935


----------



## aka (6. Februar 2006)

Seh' ich das richtig, dass keine Anmeldungen mehr angenommen werden weil die Startplaetze schon vergeben sind? Wahnsinn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (6. Februar 2006)

aka schrieb:
			
		

> Seh' ich das richtig, dass keine Anmeldungen mehr angenommen werden weil die Startplaetze schon vergeben sind? Wahnsinn...



so ist das !

jetzt kannst Du nur noch kommen und auf einen der "Aussteigerplätze" hoffen. Es gibt immer noch welche, aber je nach Anfahrtsweg ist das schon ein Risiko.


----------



## aka (7. Februar 2006)

monsterqtreiber schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt kannst Du nur noch kommen und auf einen der "Aussteigerplätze" hoffen.



Noe, ich hab ja meinen Startplatz schon seit Dezember


----------



## skyder (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ja leider ist es inzwischen so, dass wir diesmal so früh wie noch nie -obwohl wir die TN Zahl nochmals um 200 Fahrer auf 1700 aufgestockt haben - keine Startplätze mehr anbieten können. 

Eine kleine Alternative gibt es allerdings:

Im Rahmen der GONSO ALBSTADT-MTB-CLASSIC bzw. der Deutschen Cross-Country Meisterschaft am 10./11. Juni - findet erstmals auch ein Kurz-Marathon über 23 bzw. 46 Km statt. Auch hier werden sicherlich wieder tausende Zuschauer an der Strecke stehen; der Kurs führt teilweise über die Orginalstrecke und für die Sieger der einzelnen Altersklassen winkt ein Startplatz beim großen Marathon Mitte Juli - im ersten Startblock.


Infos dazu gibt es unter www.albstadt-mtb-classic.de

Gruß

skyder


----------



## Col. Kurtz (10. Februar 2006)

wie sieht das mit lizenzlern bei euch aus?(bzgl. anmeldung(sdatum))


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (10. Februar 2006)

skyder schrieb:
			
		

> ...und für die Sieger der einzelnen Altersklassen winkt ein Startplatz beim großen Marathon Mitte Juli - im ersten Startblock.
> skyder



Und wenn ich schon einen Startplatz habe  darf (oder muss) ich dann den Marathon 2mal fahren   

@skyder
Wann aktualisiert Ihr denn die Meldelisten ? Auf der Webseite steht immer noch der 07.02.  

Grüßle
MonsterQTreiber


----------



## skyder (12. Februar 2006)

zu: *monsterqtreiber*:

Tja dann kannst Du den Startplatz verkaufen, verschenken oder in der Tat zweimal fahren... Sorry werden dann aber keine 12 Stunden auf Dich warten... 

Die Meldeliste wird von unserem Meldewart Christian Genz aktualisiert; der ist aufgrund der Flut von Anmeldungen ziemlich im Stress. Denke in der nächsten Woche gibt es eine neue Liste...


*zu Col. Kurtz*: Wenn Du den Kurz-Marathon im Juni meinst; -- gibt es keine Startplätze für Lizenzfahrer: Ausnahme u. 18 Jahren oder TN bei der Ärzte u. Apotheker Meisterschaft. 

Beim Albstadt LBS Bike Marathon im Juli, bitte direkt Email an Chrisse Genz wenden; hier sind ja noch ein paar wenige Plätze vorhanden. 
Adresse: [email protected]

Gruß

skyder


----------



## Joe der Biker (12. Februar 2006)

Ich möchte hier trotzdem eine "kleine" Beschwerde vorbringen!!  

Also, ich habe mich (mit meiner Freundin) Mitte Januar angemeldet und dies wurde auch positiv quittiert - versehen mit dem Hinweis, dass ich offiziell in der Liste stehe sobald ich gezahlt habe.  

Alles klar soweit. Es ist Anfang Februar und ich will überweisen. Mehr oder weniger zufällig erfahre ich, dass das Rennen bereits ausgebucht ist. Finde auf der Anmeldeliste aber meinen Namen nicht. Der Veranstalter schreibt auf meine Nachfrage eiskalt hin, dass nicht gezahlt habe und das wars dann mit der Anmeldung.  

Alles was Recht ist, aber es gab keine Hinweis bei der Anmeldemaske, dass ich rausfliege, wenn ich nicht innerhalb wenigen Tagen zahle...

Ich empfinde das als unfair und stillos. Man hätte doch wenigstens eine mail versenden können, mit dem Hinweis...."zahlen innerhalb x Tagen, ansonsten verfällt die Anmeldung" oder so.


----------



## uphillking (12. Februar 2006)

Joe der Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte hier trotzdem eine "kleine" Beschwerde vorbringen!!
> 
> Also, ich habe mich (mit meiner Freundin) Mitte Januar angemeldet und dies wurde auch positiv quittiert - versehen mit dem Hinweis, dass ich offiziell in der Liste stehe sobald ich gezahlt habe.
> 
> ...



Mir ging es genauso. Ist nicht in Ordnung sowas.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (12. Februar 2006)

skyder schrieb:
			
		

> *zu Col. Kurtz*: Wenn Du den Kurz-Marathon im Juni meinst; -- gibt es keine Startplätze für Lizenzfahrer: Ausnahme u. 18 Jahren oder TN bei der Ärzte u. Apotheker Meisterschaft.
> 
> Beim Albstadt LBS Bike Marathon im Juli, bitte direkt Email an Chrisse Genz wenden; hier sind ja noch ein paar wenige Plätze vorhanden.
> Adresse: [email protected]



danke; hab ihm ne mail geschrieben mit verweis auf diesen thread...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (13. Februar 2006)

Hi, ist natuerlich schon aergerlich. Aber es wird jedes Jahr geklagt, heuer eben ziemlich frueh.

Du scheibst aber selber:



			
				Joe der Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich habe mich (mit meiner Freundin) Mitte Januar angemeldet und dies wurde auch positiv quittiert - versehen mit dem Hinweis, dass ich offiziell in der Liste stehe sobald ich gezahlt habe.



Weiter steht auf http://www.albstadtbikemarathon.de/marat_x.html klipp und klar:

_Die Anmeldung ist erst nach Eingang
der Startgebühr gültig!_

Also ich faende es unfair wenn Leute die 'zeitig' gezahlt haben in eine Warteliste rutschen wuerden, weil andere sich zwar gemeldet aber eben noch keine Zeit hatten, die Ueberweisung zu taetigen.

Gruss,

   Andreas.


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (14. Februar 2006)

Bis zu welchem Zahlungseingang ging die Anmeldung noch durch? Weiß das jemand? Ein Kumpel hat am 31.01. überwiesen, ist jetzt aber nicht auf der Startliste?

Kleiner Hinweis an das Albstadtteam: Der Titel der Website Albstadtbikemarathon 2004 könnte auch mal etwas angepasst werden! *g*

Greets
Bernd


----------



## Mad Maz (7. Juni 2006)

skyder schrieb:
			
		

> Im Rahmen der GONSO ALBSTADT-MTB-CLASSIC bzw. der Deutschen Cross-Country Meisterschaft am 10./11. Juni - findet erstmals auch ein Kurz-Marathon über 23 bzw. 46 Km statt. Auch hier werden sicherlich wieder tausende Zuschauer an der Strecke stehen; der Kurs führt teilweise über die Orginalstrecke und für die Sieger der einzelnen Altersklassen winkt ein Startplatz beim großen Marathon Mitte Juli - im ersten Startblock.
> 
> 
> Infos dazu gibt es unter www.albstadt-mtb-classic.de
> ...



Fährt jemand denn "Kurz-Marathon" mit? Ich bin dabei, auch wenn mir die Strecken vermutlich nicht so liegen wird. Wetter soll ja (relativ) schön werden.


----------



## scalie (7. Juni 2006)

Ich bin auch dabei am Wochenende. Werde die Runde zwei Mal fahren.
Wenn es Stimmungsmäßig so gut wird wie sonst beim Albstadt-Marathon im Juli dann wird es Klasse. Freu mich schon drauf    

Grüße an alle aus dem Schwarzwald





www.maagonline.de


----------



## scalie (11. Juni 2006)

Hi Leute,

war keiner von euch dabei  , oder warum hört man nicht von euch?
Also ich fand das Rennen klasse, auch wenn ich nicht so fit war. 
Aber die Stimmung war wie immer in Albstadt, einfach Klasse  

Laßt mal hören wie es bei euch gelaufen ist.
Hat schon jemand die Ergebnisse gefunden 

bis dann




www.maagonline.de


----------



## Mad Maz (12. Juni 2006)

Bei mir lief es eigendlich ganz gut. Die Strecke würde ich höchstens als ganz nett bezeichnen. Für meinenen Geschmack könnte man ruhig noch ein zwei technische Passagen einbauen. Wobei ich zugeben muss, als ich beim ersten mal über die Brücke gekommen bin, hab ich schon kurz große Augen gemacht, wie steils da runter ging.   War aber ohne Probleme fahrbar.

Ergebnisliste hab ich auch noch keine gesehen. Kann aber auch noch dauern, da ja das mit denn Transpondern nicht so die best durchdachteste Idee war. 

Gebrauch hab ich laut eigener Zeitnehmung 1:49. Vielleicht reichts ja unter die top 100.  

Zwei vom IBC-Team hab ich auch gesehen. Der eine war Drivinggost, den anderen habe ich nicht gekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (12. Juni 2006)

Mad Maz schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei vom IBC-Team hab ich auch gesehen. Der eine war Drivinggost, den anderen habe ich nicht gekannt.



meiner einer  

kleiner Hinweis: Ihr seid im falschen Thread  hier ging's eigentlich um den "großen" Marathon im Juli


----------



## jones (12. Juni 2006)

hier die ergebnisse vom samstag:

http://www.aim-n-time.de/html/ergebnisse.html


----------



## der Kanadier (12. Juni 2006)

ihr dürft sogar noch 3 min von der Zeit abziehen, es sei den ihr wart bei der DM der Ärzte und Apotheker dabei. Die Uhr ist wohl seit deren Start gelaufen.
MFG
Der Kanadier


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (26. Juni 2006)

Hat zufällig jemand einen Startplatz über? Wenn ja einfach ne PM an mich!


----------



## casita (27. Juni 2006)

_



Also, lieber gleich anmelden, als später wieder heulend nach Startplätzen zu posten  

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Dann heul ich jetzt mal bissle....Falls sich noch jemand findet, der nicht starten kann...


----------



## aka (28. Juni 2006)

FYI: hier wird anscheinend der eine oder andere Startplatz abgegeben: http://www.skyder.de/bikeforum.htm

Viel Glueck!


----------



## casita (28. Juni 2006)

Da hatte ich mich schon mal eingetragen, muss mal dran bleiben, vielleicht hat man kurz davor noch ne Chance...


----------

